# Thistles



## TinyGreenNinja (Jul 11, 2013)

Is any part of a thistle ok to feed my red foot? There are loads growing behind my house
Thanks


----------



## Itort (Jul 11, 2013)

Yes, mine eat the entire plant with gusto. Wear gloves when collecting.


----------



## TinyGreenNinja (Jul 11, 2013)

Thanks very much


----------



## Tom (Jul 11, 2013)

I feed them here too. I have also fed milk thistle, sow thistle and a couple of other related ones.


----------



## Dar's mum (Jul 11, 2013)

Same here! My Darwin loves Sow thistles and Milk thistles!


----------



## TinyGreenNinja (Jul 11, 2013)

Even the leaves? Will they hurt his mouth? X


----------



## Itort (Jul 11, 2013)

TinyGreenNinja said:


> Even the leaves? Will they hurt his mouth? X


No, they don't seem to have any problems with thorny plants. Mine eat opuntia cactus, roses, and even nettles with no problems.


----------



## TinyGreenNinja (Jul 11, 2013)

I tried him with them and it looked like one of the leaves got stuck and he was gagging and trying to move his claws to his mouth. Maybe ill cut the sharp edges off just for peace of mind x


----------



## Dar's mum (Jul 11, 2013)

Wow, how small is your tort? Hope he didn't get injured inside his mouth... 
My Darwin is about 7cm shell length and he didn't touch spikey thistle to start with. So I only feed him young, softer leaves or if it's too spikey, I trimmed off sharp bits and chopped it smaller, then now he loves it! He still prefers milk thistle which isn't spikey, so try find it in your garden or in a field, too! 



Sent from my C6603 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Jul 12, 2013)

My guys will eat thistles that are smaller and softer, but they'll give older ones a pass if there are other plants around that are easier to eat.


----------



## TinyGreenNinja (Jul 12, 2013)

Hes actually quite big, I've not measured him yet though. He seems to be ok, it came unstuck and he just carried on eating lol. I just don't want it to happen when I'm not there and sometuig bad happen, I'd never forgive myself. Just gave him the flower bits today with some rose petals and he's gobbled it all up


----------

